# Where do you get Antler's for turning



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I want to turn some pens out of Antler so I need a place to get some. 

Also what is the best diameter to start off with?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Go on the hunting board and ask some of the deer hunters if they have any sheds you can get from them. They pick them up on the leases so they won't have flats. Last years are best but any you can get will work. Size depends on the pen you are making.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Thanks

I tried to find some sheds on my place last year but nothing of any mass to it. 

M


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

yep, get mine in trades with hunters or in here, stay away from old ones and small ones...good for other things but not pens


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I got mine from a buddy, who I need to hit up for more. You can soak in hydrogen peroxide a few days and they will witen some.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Matt...if you're in Houston, I got a pretty good pile of white tail antler sheds and I could spare a couple of racks to give you sumthin to play with if you are interested. 

jim


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Matt I got some in Pearland if you want to look through them.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

I also have some and am going to my place this weekend I will look around camp for some more..But if you go to ebay and type in deer antlers they have some already set up for crafts....


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I have an crate full of sheds. I was going to make a bunch of drawer pulls from them but didn't . If you are in the Corpus area I'd gladly trade you some for a pen or skinning knife.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Matt...if you're in Houston, I got a pretty good pile of white tail antler sheds and I could spare a couple of racks to give you sumthin to play with if you are interested.
> 
> jim


I'm north of Houston in Magnolia but have a truck that drives anywhere I point it. 

Thanks for all the response's.

Matt


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Fishnut said:


> I'm north of Houston in Magnolia but have a truck that drives anywhere I point it.
> 
> Thanks for all the response's.
> 
> Matt


Check yore PMs if yore truck happens to point south...:biggrin:


----------

